# Power Calibration Error - Sony DVD writer



## Shane

Hey guys,

tried burning some disks today in nero 7 and getting a *"Power Calibration Error"* everytime.

This is the one i have

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142274


this drive is quite new,maybe 2-3 months old so i can return it in exchange for a new one if its faulty but it has worked great previusly.

i googled up the problem and apparently theres a known fix for it in Xp that sometimes works but you cannot do this in Vista (again vista lets me down)

http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=1105007&SiteID=1

what do you reccomend? me returning the drive?


----------



## OvenMaster

Two or three months old, you shouldn't be having any problems at all.
Return it.


----------



## Shane

Hi,

well it seems Ebuyer only offer a 28 day return,  is that pathetic or what?

it should not have died this early,maybe i will contact Sony


----------



## OvenMaster

Triple-check all the paperwork that came with the burner. The webpage says that it's a retail unit (as opposed to OEM), so you should have a Sony warranty.


----------

